# 2011 Bear Kill Thread



## Unicoidawg

All righty guys here is the 2011 kill thread. Please post pics of your trophy and share the story of the hunt with us. Please only post here with your kills. Thanks and good luck to everyone.

Unicoidawg


----------



## Buckaholic2000

Well I will give an update Mark Land has one down and out NorthGACarpkiller shot one waiting till morning and another guy with them shot one with great blood ran into thicket going back in morning. Hopefully they can get the other 2 when it gets light in the morning.


----------



## brandonsc

A friend of mine killed a 125# off of Cohutta his dad shot one 250-300 but did not recover that bear sorry for no pics


----------



## brandonsc

i dont know the story but i dont think you can use a dog for tracking on wmas?  i might be wrong tho i know he was gogin to go back in there today they tracked the bear over 2 miles


----------



## 2boxersdad

.I harvested another good bear yesterday.He was smaller than the other bears i have found,but good bear for my friend.260lbs.boar bear .I am trying to learn how to post picture.Im not good with the computer.


----------



## Bkeepr

Regarding using tracking dog to recover wounded game on a WMA, refer to page 33 and 34 of the hunting regs.  It is vague!  Ask the game warden at the WMA.  It would be a shame to lose a bear if you didn't have to...


----------



## Marlin_444

2boxersdad said:


> .I harvested another good bear yesterday.He was smaller than the other bears i have found,but good bear for my friend.260lbs.boar bear .I am trying to learn how to post picture.Im not good with the computer.



If you can e-mail the pics to me I'll post them for you!

benelli_r1@yahoo.com

*V*


----------



## brandonsc

they never found the 250-300 pound bear but he did manage to kill a 125 pound bear sunday morning


----------



## Mopey

I Shot this guy on 9/11/11 at Cohutta. just had a blast this past weekend! I had a hog come in on me around 5:45 in the afternoon. I shot the hog and it ran about thirty yards and fell there. About 20 mins later this guy came in. He walked about thirty yards in front of me but I couldn't get a shot. Finally he turned and came up the ridge beside me and gave me a broadside shot at 20 yds. God blessed me with an awesome hunt this weekend!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

*Congrats to Buckbacks*

I'm sure some kind of "story" will follow 

Taken this AM in N GA


.


----------



## markland

GA bear 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got up to the mountains Fri evening in time to look for some hogs but saw nutn. Went to a spot I had in mind up top Sat morning and almost ran over a bear just up the road, went in and walked about 1/2mi and had 1 bear scramble down after smelling me, went a little further and jumped 1 from it's bed, nothing else the rest of the day, did loose my GPS though!!! Danggit.
Went to another area that afternoon that I had sent some friends to check out and they saw several bears and some hogs, we all went in, split up and walked a ridge, heard the bear in the tree and snuck up to it but could not shoot as it was 60ft up, sat on a log for about 20mins waiting for it to come down, when it did, hammered it right behind the shoulder my Phantom tipped arrow zipped thru and sailed out into space, my 2nd arrow hit it as it turned to come down the tree and just grazed the bottom of the belly, it tried to climb back up but finally gave up and crashed to the ground, DRT. I thought whoops when I walked up and saw it looked kinda small, cuz it sure looked big in the tree, but after getting everything back and weighing on digital scales it came out at 98# really suprised me. Took 2 hours to carry it out about 2 miles back to the truck, good thing to have some friends handy, thanks Terrell and Clete, enjoyed our hunt!
Anyway 1st kill with the new Hoyt Buffalo and I am stoked for the rest of the season. Good luck to all and congrats to all the other succesful trad hunters. 


Guess you want us to post these here!


----------



## tee p

this is jason from LA. who came and done a bear hunt with me.  we hunted 4 days and saw 15 bears.


----------



## ranger374

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'm sure some kind of "story" will follow
> 
> Taken this AM in N GA
> 
> 
> .



believe this is the same one

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=644034


----------



## JWilson

*Wma bear*

Here is my bear from last Friday.


----------



## Ole Dead Eye

Great job Jake!!!  Sounds like you had an awesome weekend in the mountains.


----------



## Mopey

Ole Dead Eye said:


> Great job Jake!!!  Sounds like you had an awesome weekend in the mountains.



Thanks buddy


----------



## jp94

*My first bear of the season*

After one long walk in, one quick incounter and one short track and one  long drag I got my first Cohutta bear of the season. Can't wait to try for a better one next week. Sorry about the photo being sideways and small. All I had was a cell phone to take a picture with.


----------



## Marlin_444

NICE Bears Y'all!!!


----------



## Coon Dog

*407 lb Rabun Couny Bear*

I swore I would never kill another one unless is was big well this is number 4.


----------



## ReachingHigher4u

Coon Dog, very nice!!


----------



## crashdumby

thats a big bear for north east ga


----------



## Marlin_444

Coon Dog said:


> I swore I would never kill another one unless is was big well this is number 4.



Whew Wheeeeee...  I need to do some scouting with you!!!

*V*


----------



## Blueridge

*first Bear*

Got this one yesterday. 200# Boar. Bear huntin is fun!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Blueridge said:


> Got this one yesterday. 200# Boar. Bear huntin is fun!!



Very NICE!!!


----------



## FMBear

Awesome job, Blueridge!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueridge

Thanks, my first


----------



## J_Lloyd

New record bear killed today in south ga. 592 lbs. I didn't kill it but im at the Dixon memorial hunt and the warden was telling me he was checked in when I was hunting


----------



## brandonsc

J_Lloyd said:


> New record bear killed today in south ga. 592 lbs. I didn't kill it but im at the Dixon memorial hunt and the warden was telling me he was checked in when I was hunting



any more info on the bear?


----------



## J_Lloyd

Not yet, I found out the guy was running dogs and it was killed outside the wma somewhere, it was just checked in here


----------



## brandonsc

checked in where? outside what wma?


----------



## J_Lloyd

Dixon memorial


----------



## buckdog1

*525 lber from Dukes Creek*

Killed by Alfred Summerour this morning at dukes creek. Truly one monster bear.


----------



## REB 73

Blueridge said:


> Got this one yesterday. 200# Boar. Bear huntin is fun!!


 is it not illegal to bait bear?lol


----------



## Blueridge

I pretended to be a big waffle or either bears can read!!!


----------



## REB 73

Maybe just wanted cup if coffee congra. got first last year what is about bears and someone in tree stands?had two in past 5 years climb the tree with me


----------



## Blueridge

Had one rip my lower section of steps off and claw the tree. I thought, " this is a little different than deer hunting!"


----------



## AmericanBorn57

Nice bear Stan. Next one with the adle-adle? When you taking me?


----------



## 900 Shooter

Shot this 320 Black Bear that had been feeding in a corn field for most of the late summer. He had 2" of fat on him, I was thankful that he ran towards the truck. I was on a ground blind and shot him from about 15 yards.


----------



## Blueridge

That's beautiful , BIG Bear. Know what ya mean about "close to the truck"


----------



## buckeroo

Wow 900 Shooter, that's a great looking bear. Congrats!!!


----------



## FMBear

Awesome bear 900 Shooter!!  That's a beast!


----------



## 900 Shooter

Blueridge, took your advise from last year, hunted high instead of down, worked to perfection! Took another closeup picture of his head. The next day still no ground shrinkage. I am a really happy bowhunter.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot

Awesome Bear!!!  My bloods boiling...can't wait to get out there next weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueridge

900s  That's a Big un. congrats again.


----------



## Blueridge

AmericanBorn57 said:


> Nice bear Stan. Next one with the adle-adle? When you taking me?



did not mean to ignor you. Private land , sorry


----------



## 93camota

*October 6, 220 lb. Gilmer County Bear*

Shot this one at about 15 yds. and it ran about a 100.


----------



## 900 Shooter

Congrats 93camota! With a bow, that's the way to go.


----------



## Goat

*Rabun Co*

Got this one in Rabun on Nov 4th at 6:00 pm.


----------



## 1eyehunting

Awesome pics y'all! i was hunting alone when i killed my first archery bear  finally got pic next morning at taxidermist's. pls check my thread in new members intros-


----------



## buckeroo

Very nice!!^^^^^


----------



## mountain cat

Was going to post my bow bear from last year but can't figure out how to post pic from my I phone


----------



## ranger374

mountain cat said:


> Was going to post my bow bear from last year but can't figure out how to post pic from my I phone



you can share it from the phone to  facebook, photobucket, then insert the image here, or download the pic to a PC then upload it.  or the file may be too large and you may have to resize it for it to work here


----------



## Marlin_444

Ummmm... Time for a 2012 thread, right? 

*V*


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Ummmm... Time for a 2012 thread, right?
> 
> *V*



was thinking the same thing myself -- i plan on hopefully adding a pic to it Saturday!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> was thinking the same thing myself -- i plan on hopefully adding a pic to it Saturday!!



Yep...


----------



## hobbs27

Mountain cats bear, since he's an iphone man and doesnt have the freedom of us droid folks.


----------



## deermaster13

Congrats!!! Wish i could have just seen one this weekend.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Thread closed please take all 2012 kills to the new thread.


----------

